
The Argument Against Quantum Computers by Gil Kalai [pdf] - firebatpi
https://arxiv.org/abs/1908.02499
======
vimax
Anyone more in this field know if this has been reviewed by others, or the
likelihood of it standing in the way of practical quantum computers? It sounds
pretty damning to QC if true.

~~~
MrEldritch
Gil Kalai has been beating this particular drum/dead horse for decades at this
point. Having read the paper, it seems pretty consistent with his previous
work ... it all crucially hinges on the postulate that, somehow, noise will
prevent this from working, but he has yet to actually come up with a solid
explanation for _how._

(Even this paper, ultimately, relies on Conjecture 4, which essentially comes
down to saying that "Well, we've proven _this one particular system_ runs into
noise issues, so we're just going to _assume_ that some grand physical
principle will cause this to extend to every possible small noisy quantum
system.")

